# Продаётся баян "Россия"



## vulf-0 (6 Июл 2015)

Продаётся баян "Россия"
Инструмент в хорошем состоянии.
4 подбородка, кусковой, готово-выборный, настроен.
Ремни и чехол – прилагаются. Цена – 3000 у.е (торг).
Инструмент находится в городе Одессе.
Подробности по телефону (050)1847647, Дмитрий


----------

